
Connexion: Swagger-First Python REST Framework with Validation and OAuth - hjacobs
https://github.com/zalando/connexion
======
hjacobs
Example "pet store" application using Connexion:
[https://github.com/hjacobs/connexion-
example](https://github.com/hjacobs/connexion-example)

------
valgog
This library makes it really easy to bootstrap a simple RESTful service with
practically no effort. Really nice for prototyping your services.

